# KP on KXL



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I mean, KFXX. On now...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

All the trades aren't really washed out yet...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

It was very difficult to get into the top 10-12 of this draft.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

He confirms that there is only one trade that hasn't been completed yet.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds like that other trade is the Jones deal, he just can't talk about it.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

He says a lot of the Durant/Oden thing was posturing.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

There's a backend of the deal on the money part that will give us a lot of savings for the next 2-3 years. 

(not sure what he means by this)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sounds like they will sign McRoberts


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

This cap thing with Steve Francis: How much cap space are you getting? 

We're going to bring in Steve Francis and talk to him. Won't tip our hand as far as a buyout is concerned.

(Doesn't sound like they're looking into a buyout, from what I'm getting. They'll look at bringing him in first, at the least)


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

We talked to more than one team about Zach Randolph.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Samuel said:


> There's a backend of the deal on the money part that will give us a lot of savings for the next 2-3 years.
> 
> (not sure what he means by this)


I just turned it on and missed this part. Did he mention savings during the next 2 years, or after them? He must be talking about some sort of Francis buyout here.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

He won't talk about Fernandez at all, now. Sounds like Fernandez kind of is a part of that NY deal after all.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I just turned it on and missed this part. Did he mention savings during the next 2 years, or after them? He must be talking about some sort of Francis buyout here.


2 years. I think he's just referring to the notion that he has 2 less years than Zach.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Best part of the interview:

*Was the New York deal the best one you recieved for Zach Randolph*?

_"Without a doubt." _


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The Fernandez deal is dependant on us agreeing to use a trade exception (from where I can't figure out) to take on James Jones.... He Can't comment yet since neither is part.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

End of interview. That last sentiment makes me feel better. I trust that we probably only got garbage offers from other teams.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> I just turned it on and missed this part. Did he mention savings during the next 2 years, or after them? He must be talking about some sort of Francis buyout here.


Now I remember. He said after them.

I really think they're going to try and bring this guy in before exploring buyout stuff. Looks like we might see Francis in a Blazers uni after all (don't know how I feel about that).


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

we will match whatever outlaw is offered

magloire is gone(unless sign and trade)

try to bring back udoka, maybe


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

you guys hear that?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Gavin Dawson thinks that Malik Rose and Darius Miles are also a part of this Blazers deal.

Salaries match... Rose expires when Francis does.

I'm not sure why no one would know about this at this point.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Gavin Dawson thinks that Malik Rose and Darius Miles are also a part of this Blazers deal.
> 
> Salaries match...
> 
> I'm not sure why no one would know about this at all.


That would even the deal out.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

so is moral of the story mediocre man and his "huge trade coming soon" was all BS?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Gavin Dawson thinks that Malik Rose and Darius Miles are also a part of this Blazers deal.
> 
> Salaries match... Rose expires when Francis does.
> 
> I'm not sure why no one would know about this at this point.


Has to wait to July when Roses option expires and his contract remains in tact.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

BengalDuck said:


> so is moral of the story mediocre man and his "huge trade coming soon" was all BS?


To be fair he never said huge deal.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Has to wait to July when Roses option expires and his contract remains in tact.


Wait so Malik Rose and Miles were included in the deal?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dawson says that the inclusion of Rose would have to happen after the 1st, which is why it's not being announced.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Don't like the "maybe" on Udoka.

Love the match on Outlaw.

Francis will not suit up, it was clear from his previous press conference when they asked about character.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

makes sense, but this is only an idea.....fwe could hope


would that make this trade so much better? getting back rose and trading miles so potentially

outgoing
zach
dan
fred
cash
miles

incoming
frye
francis
fernandez
jones
rose


?????


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Has to wait to July when Roses option expires and his contract remains in tact.


Well, the rest of the deal is pretty much out in the open. I understand why they're not being official about it, I'm just pondering why the press hasn't gotten wind of it already.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I'd rather pay Miles to NOT play than pay Rose to take someone else's minutes.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> makes sense, but this is only an idea.....fwe could hope
> 
> 
> would that make this trade so much better? getting back rose and trading miles so potentially
> ...


Yes it would. No more bad characters, and no contracts that are absolutely horrible.

I hope it's true so Xericx has to eat his own ****.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Can you guys imagine Darius and Zach together in the Big Apple? Man... that's trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Boy, if Miles going to NY is part of the "back-end", that puts a totally different perspective on the Z-Bo deal.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Samuel said:


> He confirms that there is only one trade that hasn't been completed yet.


Well since he said he couldn't talk about Rudy Fernandez, this must be the Phoenix deal. Which means nothing else is in the works...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

kaydow said:


> Boy, if Miles going to NY is part of the "back-end", that puts a totally different perspective on the Z-Bo deal.


exactly.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I'd rather pay Miles to NOT play than pay Rose to take someone else's minutes.


Yeah, I mean I'd much rather play Miles a year longer. That's 9 more million off the cap in 2 years. 

If you actually mean that, I don't know what you're thinking..


----------



## Japers (May 24, 2007)

Samuel said:


> End of interview. That last sentiment makes me feel better. I trust that we probably only got garbage offers from other teams.


Absolutely. Look at all the recent player controversies in the NFL. Your average sports fan is getting sick of reading about dogfights and nightclub shootings. Teams are sensative about picking up players with criminal records and the Blazers have almost no leverage because everyone knew he was on his way out. And check the board of every other team that was ever mentioned in a Randolph trade rumor. Bulls,Nets,Celtics...you won't find too many people doing backflips over the idea of getting Z-BO. 

I don't blame KP for this trade. I blame Randolph for being a knuclehead.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope Quick does some digging about this Miles possibility. Does anyone have enough contact with him (moreso than others) to shoot him off an email?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, I mean I'd much rather play Miles a year longer. That's 9 more million off the cap in 2 years.
> 
> If you actually mean that, I don't know what you're thinking..


true true

thats much more money to spend that offseason

resign roy,lma,oden(?), and serg??


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Yeah, I mean I'd much rather play Miles a year longer. That's 9 more million off the cap in 2 years.
> 
> If you actually mean that, I don't know what you're thinking..


Not to mention Malik Rose wouldn't be taking anyone's minutes.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

kaydow said:


> Not to mention Malik Rose wouldn't be taking anyone's minutes.


Exactly, if this is part of the trade, IMO it was good for both teams.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> I hope it's true so Xericx has to eat his own ****.


What is your problem?

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I do think if it's true that Miles is part of the deal that it does improve the deal. We get a little more off the cap in a couple years so we should have a lot of cap room in a couple years.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I do think if it's true that Miles is part of the deal that it does improve the deal. We get a little more off the cap in a couple years so we should have a lot of cap room in a couple years.


I agree that it makes the deal a little better.

Interestingly, as a Knicks fan, I'd be hoping this part happens, too. Miles is almost certainly a lost cause, but there's a CHANCE he comes back as a starting-level player again.

Portland could use Miles as he was but would understandably be excited to get his contract (and attitude) out of town.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Ed O said:


> What is your problem?
> 
> Ed O.


The guy has been nonstop *****ing, and trying to get attention in every thread. He can have his own opinion, but he went to 20 different threads spewing the same stuff and not even listening to others opinions.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I agree that it makes the deal a little better.
> 
> Interestingly, as a Knicks fan, I'd be hoping this part happens, too. Miles is almost certainly a lost cause, but there's a CHANCE he comes back as a starting-level player again.
> 
> ...


Ed, I'm hoping the Knicks are thinking the same thing you are. IMHO, at 9mill/year for 3 more years, that's a big "CHANCE" to take. It's not inconceivable that Miles comes back (in a different setting) and is productive in some capacity. It was/is never going to happen here.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

2,904,000 (player exception) +
Malik Rose (7,101,250)
Steve Francis (16,440,000)
Channing Frye (2,487,240)

total: 28,932,490
---

Jones (3,300,000)
Dickau (2,800,000)
Randolph (13,333,333)
Miles (8,250,000)

total: 27,683,333

Matches up.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Canzano is an idiot. He thinks you can waive a guy and have him come off the cap completely. Only way that happens is if someone picks him up on the waiver wire and said team is under the cap, which would be insane. No one would willingly take on 16.4m just to get Francis.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Samuel said:
 

> Canzano is an idiot. He thinks you can waive a guy and have him come off the cap completely. Only way that happens is if someone picks him up on the waiver wire and said team is under the cap, which would be insane. No one would willingly take on 16.4m just to get Francis.


boy would it be something, if they could do that and then get lewis


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

I'll choke down the Zach trade, given that jettisoning Miles' contract is part of the deal. I still think they would have done better by waiting, but moving Miles out takes some of the sting away.

So, from what I'm reading (thanks for the recap, Samuel), Miles/Rose is the missing piece from the Randolf trade, and the 'block buster' SF deal is James Jones?

Don't know that I'd call getting Jones a block buster, but if he plays great D and can hit the open 3, he just might find a home here.

Go Blazers


----------



## ilPadrino (May 23, 2003)

BealzeeBob said:


> So, from what I'm reading (thanks for the recap, Samuel), Miles/Rose is the missing piece from the Randolf trade, and the 'block buster' SF deal is James Jones?


Nobody from the Blazers said it was a blockbuster.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Samuel said:


> 2,904,000 (player exception) +
> Malik Rose (7,101,250)
> Steve Francis (16,440,000)
> Channing Frye (2,487,240)
> ...


So Sam, where does the 3m TE come from? Just confused????

gatorpops


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> So Sam, where does the 3m TE come from? Just confused????
> 
> gatorpops


No clue. Schilly seems to think it was created during the Francis/Penny deal, but personally I have no insight.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BengalDuck said:


> so is moral of the story mediocre man and his "huge trade coming soon" was all BS?


MM specifically stated that the trade he heard about is still happening (implying it doesn't involve those already traded). Give him time before you judge


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> The guy has been nonstop *****ing, and trying to get attention in every thread. He can have his own opinion, but he went to 20 different threads spewing the same stuff and not even listening to others opinions.


That's bull****. I've been posting a RIDICULOUS amount in the last 24 hours, and Xericx has been almost 100% on-topic. He hasn't changed his mind, but neither have I... nothing much has changed. Still the same lousy deal.

He's passionate. I don't see why it's "trying to get attention".

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> The guy has been nonstop *****ing, and trying to get attention in every thread. He can have his own opinion, but he went to 20 different threads spewing the same stuff and not even listening to others opinions.


I'm glad you think so highly of me. 

the only one bringing attention to me are other posters when they attack, start threads calling me out or intercede randomly in threads I don't even post in!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Ed O said:


> That's bull****. I've been posting a RIDICULOUS amount in the last 24 hours, and Xericx has been almost 100% on-topic. He hasn't changed his mind, but neither have I... nothing much has changed. Still the same lousy deal.
> 
> He's passionate. I don't see why it's "trying to get attention".
> 
> Ed O.


Agreed. :clap2:


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Isnt the ZBO deal finalized? you cant just add another player/s in afterwards. Now if they now do the Rose/Miles deal seperately, as a pre-arranged agreement, I think this is a great deal. That will actually give us some cap room in 2009, around 14 million i think. 
although cap room is overrated, if used wisely, it can net you a great player. of course that would mean not extending anyone until then(martell, outlaw) and not signing any MLE deals this offseason for more than 2 years, and not signing an MLE for more than one year in 2008.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

kaydow said:


> Ed, I'm hoping the Knicks are thinking the same thing you are. IMHO, at 9mill/year for 3 more years, that's a big "CHANCE" to take. It's not inconceivable that Miles comes back (in a different setting) and is productive in some capacity. It was/is never going to happen here.


Yep... plus, the Knicks can afford to take the chance. Rose's contract expiring isn't going to get them under the cap, and the luxury tax isn't that important to them.

So even if it's a negative for the Knicks, it could just be part of the price of acquiring Zach. They still made out very well, IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## BeaverMaz (Jan 6, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I agree that it makes the deal a little better.
> 
> Interestingly, as a Knicks fan, I'd be hoping this part happens, too. Miles is almost certainly a lost cause, but there's a CHANCE he comes back as a starting-level player again.
> 
> ...


I don't know about him coming back as a starting level player. He has not played a game in almost 2 years, he had major knee surgery and if you saw him on the sidelines at the last blazer game he looked like he had put on a lot of weight.

There is a CHANCE but I think it is pretty small.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BeaverMaz said:


> There is a CHANCE but I think it is pretty small.


Totally agreed.

Ed O.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Reep said:


> MM specifically stated that the trade he heard about is still happening (implying it doesn't involve those already traded). Give him time before you judge


Which is exactly why I said what I said. KP himself says that only one trade is in the works, and it obviously involves Fernandez.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BengalDuck said:


> Which is exactly why I said what I said. KP himself says that only one trade is in the works, and it obviously involves Fernandez.



Just like KP said he wasn't shopping Zach


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Samuel said:


> Canzano is an idiot. He thinks you can waive a guy and have him come off the cap completely.


IIRC he made a similar cap rule mistake not too long ago and someone corrected him on it. did he not learn?


----------

